# "Blue Marlana" 7/11/14.



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Trip #6 had us leaving the dock yesterday around noon. We ran to the nipple, then eased southwest towards the steps. When we got there, the water was horrible, so we decided to continue towards the rigs. We try to avoid rig fishing if possible, but it seemed this was the best option to get into some fishy water. 

We put the spread out around 0600, to include a squid chain with a small sea star on the flat line. As soon as we passed some drill ship, we had a very nice blue on. Marlana got it to the boat in 22 minutes, and this thing was fired up! It kicked my a** pretty bad on the wire. (Video to come). She did get a tag in the fish, but I had to let go as soon as I got the hook out. The pics are taken from the video head cam. 

We live baited a small black fin around beer can and had another bigger blue on, only to have her come unbuttoned. Pretty slow day, but happy with our marlin. (Did catch a few tunas not worth mentioning)

Absolutely dead calm seas all day. The parking lot of boats reminded me why I don't fish the rigs very often. Give me open water and solitude, and I'm a happy man!

Tight lines!

Dave

































Anyone know what that ship is? Was close to the beer can.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Kinda looks like the West Vela.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good looking camera work; especially of the Blue.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job, as usual. How many blues this year?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm starting to think that you and Marlana could catch a Blue Marlin in Lake Michigan

Great report as always


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

You two are an awesome team... I love reading the reports from you guys! Well done and nice pics.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> Kinda looks like the West Vela.


West vela is orange, and will be over by horse for a long time


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Jeanne and I need to just fish in your wake. Only problem is, even the nipple is two hours out of the pass. Going to the rigs, add a day each way.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I too enjoy reading the reports by the fishing duo! As usual fantastic pics and a great write up. I looked at those pics for about the third time and , man that was a solid hook up.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome job !!! Rack up another blue!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Great results as usual, thanks for the report. Is there a trip when the Blue Marlana does not hook up, great job :thumbsup:


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

I'll be there tonight. If it has not moved I'll let you know. It's not on Hilton's.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Ya'll got the blues figured out. Congrats on another!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome job on the blue!!


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

Great report and congrats on the blue, 

that drill ship has been there at least since the 4th of July weekend.


----------

